# مجلة مجانية في "علوم المواد Materials Science"



## العلم للإيمان (7 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_issues&pid=1516-1439&lng=en&nrm=iso
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا بك العلم للايمان مشاركاتك مميزة بالفعل شكرا لك على موضوعاتك القيمة ونتمنى منها المزيد


----------



## الشخيبي (9 أكتوبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المشاركة المفيدة..*


----------

